# What's the one thing that makes you smile no matter what?



## katyaemily (Dec 17, 2013)

The one thing that makes me smile no matter what is the movie "Where the Wild Things Are". It's based on a children's book but the film has a rather adult message while also having a childlike innocence to it. It usually makes me cry first but I'm always happy once the movie is over. How about you guys? What always makes you feel better without fail? ^_^


----------



## 2pac (Dec 13, 2013)

I find myself laughing way too much at Jimmy Carr, the guy is hilarious. He's a stand up comedian.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Megumi Hayashibara's voice.


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

Animals, they're so much easier to deal with than persons


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

When my dog comes and lays his head on me.


----------



## lowselfesteam (Dec 3, 2013)

this girl i really like, shes the only person that can make me smile.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

OP, I think I love you. I love that film adaptation (and the book as well! childhood nostalgia) so much. I was confused when my family did not feel the same way. They could not overlook the child demographic. 

Playing one of my favorite console videogames usually lifts my mood a bit.


----------



## bracelets91 (Nov 27, 2012)

My canary, Fuzzy. He always makes me laugh even when I'm in the worst mood.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

My baby cousin :b. always makes my Sundays a little brighter.


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

My dog.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Catching a fish i guess. Took me a while to think this up.


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

Bad dubbing in video games or anime. Imagining every day people talking like that always makes me smile, no matter how down I might be feeling. Maybe it's because I sometimes talk like a badly dubbed character.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My dogs


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

My dog.
Or people falling.


----------



## tinkertaylor (Apr 24, 2013)

Ahh, the above post reminds me of a song that always lifts my spirits (there is some swearing fyi):

Avenue Q - Schadenfreude

:boogie


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I usually get a laugh out of watching old movies and cartoons from when I was a kid. I have an extensive collection, but my favorite of all was the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movie from 1990. It was the complete entertaining childhood movie (for ME at least). This is one of my favorite parts:


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

My nieces and nephews.


----------



## Altered Course (Aug 29, 2012)

The grumpy cat.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

This always gives me a laugh hehe


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> My dog.
> Or people falling.


Yup, people falling over always makes me smile.


----------



## Universal (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## shygirl07 (Dec 31, 2013)

babies, puppies


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

my mum's pet dog, Teddy. He's only a pup so he's full of energy, and also quite mischievous


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

When babies look at me with their big, curious eyes. I can't help but smile at them.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Zygomaticus major


----------



## Rainy (Oct 19, 2009)

Animals always make me happy. Especially kittens <3


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

My son!


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Music, the knowledge that I'll be alone in a few years if everything goes according to the plan


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

My cat.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Farts


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

My nephew, who turns 2 in April.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

chocolate, the thought of chocolate, the possibility of there being chocolate somewhere in the house that I've forgotten about :yay


----------



## GabbyK (Jan 11, 2014)

Grumpy cat and doge  they sould make a picture of them together ^^


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

Dog and Monkey they so freaking hilarious


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

Moonlight


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Upsetting others


----------



## sbr (Jan 14, 2014)

My dog - he's always smiling and I can't help but smile back. Also when I'm feeling down, he knows/senses it and licks my face and makes me smile. I'm smiling now just thinking of his adorable mug!


----------

